# What field shafts to buy?



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

acc's

probably 3-28's or 3-39's for you i would imagine


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Kale said:


> acc's
> 
> probably 3-28's or 3-39's for you i would imagine



Ordered a dozen 3-28s, G-nocks, and 100 gr. points tonight at Autumn Sky Outfitters.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Ordered a dozen 3-28s, G-nocks, and 100 gr. points tonight at Autumn Sky Outfitters.


You won't be disappointed.. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> You won't be disappointed.. :wink:


I hope you're right. 
The way my Lightspeeds have been shooting at 20, I hate to think what they'll do at 65-80. Can't break a 300 Vegas round with them to save my butt.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

You won't be disapointed with ACC's. Here's a 50 yd. grouping with my new ACC's. These arrows are way better than my form.









I have to admit this was in absolute dead calm perfect conditions and this is not my typical grouping. However, in response to your original question, there is no doubt that *the Easton ACC is the best US-made arrow for field shooting in the <$150 category. Nothing else comes close!* There are many very good all carbon arrows out there in this category, but none have the consistency and proven track record of the ACC. Many all carbon arrows are lighter and flatter shooting, but field is know distance, so straightness, spine consistency and shooting form are more important than speed.

Flame suit on!!!!!


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I couldn't agree moore. ACC's really are great arrows.


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry for hijacking the thread but, has anyone trying the Victory Nano Force for Field?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

MGB said:


> Many all carbon arrows are lighter and flatter shooting, but field is know distance, so straightness, spine consistency and shooting form are more important than speed.
> 
> Flame suit on!!!!!


HA HA HA... Flame suite on!! 

I guess I will be the token guy that disagree's with you, but I'll keep it low key.. :wink:

To me, a good field setup should be between 270-300 FPS. Anything less & you will give away points. 

I certainly don't disagree with your statement about the other factors, but I think a lot of shorter draw length low poundage shooters need to stear away from ACC's & more towards an all carbon shaft, but only in an effort to configure a more efficiant setup.. ACC's at lower poundage & draw lengths have diminishing returns as it pertains to speed. Although there are a lot of spine ranges to choose from, the GPI is still quite high & typically not an ideal setup for say a lady shooting 26" DL at 45 Lbs... A GT 600 would be a much better choice in that scenario..

That being said, I shot ACC 3-39's out of my Conquest 3&4 @ 280 FPS, 29" DL. Of course, they were awesome! 

-Adam


----------

